# Espresso base bean suggestions



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

I have 4 espresso blends in my range and using santos natural and ipenema pulped Brazilians as my base. Normally 40-50% of the blend. Both are working well, thinking to consolidate to one or look at an alternative.

Any suggestions for other base beans for espresso? Preferably one that I can buy green in 1-10kg batches 🙂


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Try blending an Indian Monsooned Malabar or Old Brown Java with an Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. This was one of the classic European espresso blends way way back when.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks Batian, will try that.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I have put together a three-bean blend for one of my wholesale accounts with a basic Colombian as the base (50%), a dark(ish) Guatemalan at 30% and a medium Tanzanian for the remaining 20%. It seems to go down well with their clients.


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

That sounds good. Majinja from Tanzania?


----------

